# هل الزواج من بنت اكبر مني سنا" خطأ



## Eminem 2 (20 أغسطس 2013)

هل الزواج من بنت اكبر مني سنا" خطأ او حرام ...
و لماذا اذا كان خطأ
و ما هو اكبر فرق سن بين الشاب و الفتاه اذا كانت الفتاه هي الاكبر يكون مسموح فيه الارتباط و الزواج .


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أغسطس 2013)

Eminem 2 قال:


> هل الزواج من بنت اكبر مني سنا" خطأ او حرام ...
> و لماذا اذا كان خطأ
> و ما هو اكبر فرق سن بين الشاب و الفتاه اذا كانت الفتاه هي الاكبر يكون مسموح فيه الارتباط و الزواج .



*إيه مسموح به ديه ؟؟؟

ما تتجوز اللى عجباك و خلاص

أكبر أصغر مش مهم 

 المهم إنكم تبقوا متفاهمين

بس يعنى ما تبقاش أد مامتك 
*


----------



## Eminem 2 (20 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه مسموح به ديه ؟؟؟
> 
> ما تتجوز اللى عجباك و خلاص
> 
> ...


* لا لا هي اكبر مني بسنتين بس ولدها معترض لاكن باقي اهلها موفقين مش عارف بقي *


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*غالبا ما تحدث مشاكل عندما تكون الزوجة اكبر من الزوج لسببين
1- غالبا ما ستشعر الزوجة انها لا ترضى الزوج جنسيا ..... لذا يكون لديها شكوك فى كل تصرفاته
2- فى خريف العمر يكون للزوج قدرات جنسية لا تتوافق مع قدرات الزوجة عند بلوغها سن اليأس .... وهنا تحدث مشاكل*


----------



## soul & life (20 أغسطس 2013)

*السيدات عموما بيبان عليهم السن دا كمان بجانب حمل وولادة وتحمل مسئولية البيت والولاد وشغلها لو كانت سيدة عاملة
اعرف نماذج كتيرفى الحياة الزوجة اكبر من الزوج بيكون دايما العلاقة بينهم فى توتر بسبب انتقاد الاخرين وتلميحاتهم عن فرق السن خصوصا انه هتيجى مرحلة معينة  فى زواجكم وهيبان جدا فرق السن ده يمكن يكون فى بداية الزواج غير ملحوظة لكن بعد فترة هيبان الفرق وهى نفسيتها مش هتكون مظبوطة ودا هينعكس سلبى على حياتكم 
هيكون فى ظلم ليك وليها فيما بعد بعتقد الفرق بين الرجل والسيدة امر مهم ومطلوب  
ربنا معاك ويوفقك .. فلتكن مشيئة الرب فى حياتك*


----------



## Eminem 2 (20 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *السيدات عموما بيبان عليهم السن دا كمان بجانب حمل وولادة وتحمل مسئولية البيت والولاد وشغلها لو كانت سيدة عاملة
> اعرف نماذج كتيرفى الحياة الزوجة اكبر من الزوج بيكون دايما العلاقة بينهم فى توتر بسبب انتقاد الاخرين وتلميحاتهم عن فرق السن خصوصا انه هتيجى مرحلة معينة  فى زواجكم وهيبان جدا فرق السن ده يمكن يكون فى بداية الزواج غير ملحوظة لكن بعد فترة هيبان الفرق وهى نفسيتها مش هتكون مظبوطة ودا هينعكس سلبى على حياتكم
> هيكون فى ظلم ليك وليها فيما بعد بعتقد الفرق بين الرجل والسيدة امر مهم ومطلوب
> ربنا معاك ويوفقك .. فلتكن مشيئة الرب فى حياتك*


 متشكر جدا علي النصيحه بس المشكلة اننا بنحب بعض جداا و مش ممكن نتخلي عن بعض وهي دي الي عملالي المشكلة في الوقت الحالي..


----------



## soul & life (20 أغسطس 2013)

Eminem 2 قال:


> متشكر جدا علي النصيحه بس المشكلة اننا بنحب بعض جداا و مش ممكن نتخلي عن بعض وهي دي الي عملالي المشكلة في الوقت الحالي..





اكيد طالما بتسأل يبقا لازم يكون فى مشاعر بينكم والقرار صعب عليك عاوزة الفت نظرك لحاجه مهمة انه فى فترة الخطوبة او ما قبل الارتباط عموما بتكون العلاقة بين الشاب والبنت محدوده فى حدود المشاعر وبس مفيش عائلات مفيش مشاكل زوجية وحياة معاشة بينكم وكده  بعد الزواج ومع تغير نمط العلاقة بينكم هتكتشف انه يمكن يكون الحب دا بيختفى احيانا وبيظهر احيانا تانية ومش عاوزة اقول بيقل علشان متتعقدش منى
لكن صدقنى هو ده اللى بيحصل مبتبقاش الحياة كلها مشاعر وبس   ..  يعنى اللى ممكن تتحمله ومش شايفه خالص حاليا وحاسس انه مش مهم ممكن  جدا فيما بعد يكون مشكلة منغصة عليك حياتك ومتعرفش تتحملها .. المشاعر بتكون قبل الزواج مغطية عيوب كتير ومشاكل كتير ممكن تكون متواجدة بالفعل لكن احنا مش حابين نعرفها ونتعرضلها
صلى كتير  واجعل مشيئة ربنا هى اللى تقود حياتك واطلب مشورة اب اعترافك


----------



## Eminem 2 (20 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> اكيد طالما بتسأل يبقا لازم يكون فى مشاعر بينكم والقرار صعب عليك عاوزة الفت نظرك لحاجه مهمة انه فى فترة الخطوبة او ما قبل الارتباط عموما بتكون العلاقة بين الشاب والبنت محدوده فى حدود المشاعر وبس مفيش عائلات مفيش مشاكل زوجية وحياة معاشة بينكم وكده  بعد الزواج ومع تغير نمط العلاقة بينكم هتكتشف انه يمكن يكون الحب دا بيختفى احيانا وبيظهر احيانا تانية ومش عاوزة اقول بيقل علشان متتعقدش منى
> لكن صدقنى هو ده اللى بيحصل مبتبقاش الحياة كلها مشاعر وبس   ..  يعنى اللى ممكن تتحمله ومش شايفه خالص حاليا وحاسس انه مش مهم ممكن  جدا فيما بعد يكون مشكلة منغصة عليك حياتك ومتعرفش تتحملها .. المشاعر بتكون قبل الزواج مغطية عيوب كتير ومشاكل كتير ممكن تكون متواجدة بالفعل لكن احنا مش حابين نعرفها ونتعرضلها
> صلى كتير  واجعل مشيئة ربنا هى اللى تقود حياتك واطلب مشورة اب اعترافك


 انا متشكر جداا يا نيفيان اكيد لازم ربنا هو الي مشيئتو تحصل


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أغسطس 2013)

* لو انت مقتنع بيها وبتحبها   بجد مش مجرد اشباع رغبة عندك هتتحدى العالم كله  علشانها ولا تفرق معاك سنها ولا حتى عمياء ولا حتى فيل ولا حتى عصفور اللى بيحب يااخى الحبيب بتكون الحبيبة هى حواء اللى عينه والباقى كلهم ادم وبشنبات فى نظرة 
  مجرد يطرح حبيبته لتشاور مع الاهل والاصدقاء والجيران والمجتمع وفى الاخر الخط يفكر فيها  دة مش اسمه حب دة ااسمه رغبة فى التملك والنظرة المجتمع  ليه  .
 انا رائى الشخصى لو انا بحبها اخذها كدة حتى لو كانت  عمياء مدام بحبها خلاص لكن ادور على نظر الاقارب والاصدقاء والاهل والجيران الفيس بوك  يعطوا رائيهم فيها وبعدين امشى على كلهم لاطبعا غلط  وبعدين هم دخلهم اية فيها انا اللى يعيش  معها
 اللى يحب يااخى مش يحط حبيبه حقل لتجارب  واقول الناس  واراء الناس ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *غالبا ما تحدث مشاكل عندما تكون الزوجة اكبر من الزوج لسببين
> 1- غالبا ما ستشعر الزوجة انها لا ترضى الزوج جنسيا ..... لذا يكون لديها شكوك فى كل تصرفاته
> 2- فى خريف العمر يكون للزوج قدرات جنسية لا تتوافق مع قدرات الزوجة عند بلوغها سن اليأس .... وهنا تحدث مشاكل*



*  بعتذر ابى الحبيب لا اقصد صدقنى   ارجو ان تقبل اعتذار وبقدم الاعتذار مرة اخرى ابى الحبيب ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *غالبا ما تحدث مشاكل عندما تكون الزوجة اكبر من الزوج لسببين
> 1- غالبا ما ستشعر الزوجة انها لا ترضى الزوج جنسيا ..... لذا يكون لديها شكوك فى كل تصرفاته
> 2- فى خريف العمر يكون للزوج قدرات جنسية لا تتوافق مع قدرات الزوجة عند بلوغها سن اليأس .... وهنا تحدث مشاكل*



*خريف إيه يا أستاذنا

ما هى الشحرورة إتجوزت أد عيالها

هو الجنس ليه سن ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أغسطس 2013)

Eminem 2 قال:


> * لا لا هي اكبر مني بسنتين بس ولدها معترض لاكن باقي اهلها موفقين مش عارف بقي *



*أولا إكتب واااااااااااااااالدها مش ولدها

عشان الفرق فى المعنى كبير

ثانيا : فرق سنتين مش هيعمل مشكلة

ثالثا : سيبك من أبوها دي حركات الآباء عشان يحلى بضاعته (بنته)

ما هو لو وافق كدة على طول

هييجى أهلك يقولوا : دا ما صدق إن يجوز البت ، هتلاقى فين هى عريس شاب زيك ؟؟؟

فلازم يعمل كدة 

إنت بأة إتقل شوية 

بس التقل صنعة ها  





*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *غالبا ما تحدث مشاكل عندما تكون الزوجة اكبر من الزوج لسببين
> 1- غالبا ما ستشعر الزوجة انها لا ترضى الزوج جنسيا ..... لذا يكون لديها شكوك فى كل تصرفاته
> 2- فى خريف العمر يكون للزوج قدرات جنسية لا تتوافق مع قدرات الزوجة عند بلوغها سن اليأس .... وهنا تحدث مشاكل*



*نسيت أقول على العجوز الشمطاء : أم كلثوم 

لما قالت 
اللى شوفته قبل ما تشوووووفك عينيا عمر ضااااايع بيحسبوه إزاى عليا عليا 

إنت عمرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي 

إنت عمرييييييي اللى إبتدأ نورك صباحه 

إنت إنت إنت إنت عمرى

تاتاتاتاتاتا

هات عينيك تسرح فى دنيتهم عينيا

هات إيديك ترتااااااااااااح للمستهم إيديااااااااااااااااا

أحبيبى تعالى __ أحبيبى تعالى

و كفاية يا حبيبى

و كفاية اللى فاتنا هو فاتنا يا حبيب الروح شوية ؟

تا تا تا تا 

يا أغلى من أيامى يا أحلى من أحلامى

خدنى لحنانك خدنى عن الوجوووووووووووووود و إبعدنيييييييييييييي

بعيييييييييييييييييييد بعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد 

أنا و إنت آه

بعيد بعيد وحدينا 

عل الحب تصحى أيامنا 

ع الشوق نبات لياليييييييييييييينا

يا أغلى من أيااميييييييييييييييي 

يااااااااا أحلى من أحلاميييي

خدنى لحنانك خذنى

[YOUTUBE]H3toXvAStiw[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 أغسطس 2013)

اولا عايزاك تتأكد ان في الاول والاخر اللي ربنا ريدهولك هو اللي هيكون ..

ثانيا من وجهه نظري انا شايفه فرق سنتين مش كبير ابدا يعني مش اوفر
انا اعرف ناس كتير متجوزين ومراتتهم اكبر منهم في السن بنفس فرق السن مابينك وبين حبيبتك
شايفه حياتهم مفيهاش اي مشاكل بسبب الموضوع ده
بالعكس عاشوا قصة حب قوية قدام الناس واتحدوا كل الناس
لحد مااتجوزا وخلفوا كمان ربنا يسعدهم

انا لسه مش اتجوزت
بس اعتقد اعتقد 
ان مشاكل الجواز بتبقي في حاجات تانيه كتير
بعيدة عن فكرة السن
لان السن كان رضا واقتناع وقبول من اول الحكايه
معتقدش انه هيبقي عائق في وسط الطريق !

طبعا هي مجرد وجهه نظر مش اكتر
وربنا يوفقك للي فيه الخير يارب.​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أغسطس 2013)

سنتين مش فرق كبير يعني ايه علامات التقدم في العمر اللي حتظهر عليها قبلك لو مثلا عمرك  40وهي 42؟ بالعكس انتو عز في الشباب ومافيش مشكله خالص دام التفاهم موجود وهمكم في الحياه اكبر من مجرد تركيز على عمر احدكما ولو تزوجتها لا تنسى انها كانت تحبو على الارض وانت في لفه يعني مو اكبر منك بشيئ يسوى
بالنسبه للجيران وباقي الاقارب هم مالهم؟ حيسالو كم عمر عروسه؟
مو معقول تناقض مجتمعاتنا تنادي بالمساواه وتستغرب من فكرة ارتباط بنوته بشاب اصغر منها قول لهم مالكمش دعوه بعمرها


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أغسطس 2013)

شوف الكناري دول.. 
فنانه سوريه اسمها قمر خلف وزوجها فنان سوري اسمه مهيار خضور.. 
هي عمرها 43 وهو عمره 29 ومتزوجين من سنتين
شفت الحب بيعمل ايه!  ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أغسطس 2013)

Eminem 2 قال:


> متشكر جدا علي النصيحه بس المشكلة اننا بنحب بعض جداا و مش ممكن نتخلي عن بعض وهي دي الي عملالي المشكلة في الوقت الحالي..


 الفرق صغير جدا -- 
مش فاهما والدها رافض ليه--
 مفيهاش حاجه--
 صديقتى اتجوزت شاب اصغر منها ب4 سنين-- و اتخرجت و اشتغلت لحد ما هو اتخرج و اشتغل سنه و بعدين اتجوزوا--
 و شكلا مش باين خااالص خاالص اى فارق فى السن-- الاتنين شباب جميل اوى و ربنا رزقهم بطفلين زى السكر و  عيله جميله يغمرها الحب الجميل الى الكثير يفتقده فى هذا الزمن--
 مش بالسن-- كثير اوى ناس تلاقيهم كبار فى السن لكن عقلهم صغير-- و كتير اوى تلاقى شاب فى عمر صغير لكن بميت راجل و متحمل المسئوليه-- راجل راجل فعلا تقدر تعتمد عليه---
 مش بالسن ابدا ابدا---
و مش لازم يئدى لمشاكل جنسيه- اوى تلاقى المشكله لو من الناحيه الجنسيه مش لازم يكون سببها السن ابدا ابدا..
 اقنعوا باباها و ربنا يبارككم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 أغسطس 2013)

يالهوي دي 43
اللي  يشوفها يقول بنت 19 سنه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بسم الصليب يعني : ")​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أغسطس 2013)

برود جنسي ايه اللي بتتكلمو عنه يا جماعه؟ هو البرود ده 
ما بيشرفش الا لما تكون الزوجه اكبر اشمعنى الرجال بيتزوجو بنات ا
في الربيع وهم في الخريف! وبعدين محلوله في
 شيئ اسمه فياجرا نسائيه ورجاليه
اختشي يا بت  :fun_lol:


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 أغسطس 2013)

يالهوي دي 43


بسم الصليب يعني : ")
[/CENTER]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

*يالهوى  ......... وبسم الصليب  الاثنين مع بعض  مش ينفع سيادى الرئيس فى فرق سرعات سيدى الرئيس:smil15:​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 أغسطس 2013)

* هو انا فى منتدى مسيحى ولا منتدى  ابنى اسرتك  فى اية ما تقولوا ياصبح ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 أغسطس 2013)

الست بتكبر اكتر من الراجل
لذا يفضل الاصغر سنا من الاكبر فكر جيدا
والرب يختار الصالح لك


----------



## kawasaki (21 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا معاك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أغسطس 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * هو انا فى منتدى مسيحى ولا منتدى  ابنى اسرتك  فى اية ما تقولوا ياصبح ​*



*ليس من شأنك أن تنتقد مواضيع غيرك ..... وعليك أن تتكلم بأسلوب مهذب*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يالهوي دي 43
> اللي  يشوفها يقول بنت 19 سنه
> 
> 
> ...



كنت لسه هاسالها واقولها متاكدة انها 43 مش 27 مثلا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *خريف إيه يا أستاذنا
> 
> ما هى الشحرورة إتجوزت أد عيالها
> 
> هو الجنس ليه سن ؟؟؟؟​*



الغريزة ليس له سن ولكن السن بياثر علي الجنس طبيعه تكوين الانسان

ولا تنسي ان حضرتك قولتي في موضوع سابق ان اكثر مشاكل الزواج هو الجنس


----------



## Eminem 2 (21 أغسطس 2013)

*انا متشكر جداا ليكو و بجد الاجبات دي ساعدتني جداا و حلت مشاكل كتير .. 
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 أغسطس 2013)

باختصار شديد 
ليس هناك قاعده للحكم على الاعمار بالعلاقه الزوجيه فلكل حاله ظروفها وشخصياتها المختلفه  لكن نصيحه من خلال استعراض بعض الحالات المشابهه لسؤالك 
احذر الغيره الشديده وتجنبها في حالة زواجك بفتاة بعمرك او اكبر قليلا او كثيرااااااااااااا


----------



## Eminem 2 (21 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> باختصار شديد
> ليس هناك قاعده للحكم على الاعمار بالعلاقه الزوجيه فلكل حاله ظروفها وشخصياتها المختلفه  لكن نصيحه من خلال استعراض بعض الحالات المشابهه لسؤالك
> احذر الغيره الشديده وتجنبها في حالة زواجك بفتاة بعمرك او اكبر قليلا او كثيرااااااااااااا


*ممكن توضح بعد اذنك 
ياعني ايه الغيره و ايه الحاجات الي بتحذرني منها 
دا بعد اذنك طبعا بس علشان افهم*


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ليس من شأنك أن تنتقد مواضيع غيرك ..... وعليك أن تتكلم بأسلوب مهذب*



*طيب لية كدة تصدق لو كنت شوفت التوبيك بتاعك دى  صراحة لاكنت قدم اعتذار ولاشى   وطيب لية  تتكلم كدة بس اسلوب مهذب
   ما تعلمنا الاسلوب المهذب علشان نمشى على خطوات سيادتك فى الاسلوب المهذب​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أغسطس 2013)

جري ايه يا يوليوس

مش انت يوليوس عدو النساء !!

ايه ده انا كنت بشوف مواضيعك

كلها حلوة و زي الفُل

مالك اليومين دول

مع استاذة دونا و مع استاذ صوت صارخ

انت اسلوبك طول عمره مهذب

خلي بالك شوية من الفاظك

انت صفحتك بيضاء

و انا بحبك

مطنقتش عليها اسود بقي

و استأذنك تاخد بالك من لسانك بالزاد من استاذ صوت صارخ لنه استاذنا الكبير

حتي لو متعرفهوش يبقي احتراماً لسنه

شكراً حبيبي


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 أغسطس 2013)

Point of Start قال:


> جري ايه يا يوليوس
> *  لايوجد شى يااخى *
> مش انت يوليوس عدو النساء !!
> 
> ...



* شكرا ليك يااخى الحبيب  المسيح ينور  حياتك*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 أغسطس 2013)

Point of Start قال:


> جري ايه يا يوليوس
> *  لايوجد شى يااخى *
> مش انت يوليوس عدو النساء !!
> 
> ...



* شكرا ليك يااخى الحبيب  المسيح ينور  حياتك*​


----------



## kawasaki (21 أغسطس 2013)

*اخي يوليوس *

*افتكر ان احنا اهلنا ربونا علي حاجه *
*نحترم الصغير ونوقر الكبير*
*راجع كلامك من فضلك *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اخي يوليوس *
> 
> *افتكر ان احنا اهلنا ربونا علي حاجه *
> *نحترم الصغير ونوقر الكبير*
> *راجع كلامك من فضلك *​



 وانا خرجت عن التربية ولا متربى شارع مثلا
 انا مش غلطت فى حد  و بوقر الكبير كل شى راجع الاول الكلام كله قبل ما تحدف الناس بالطوب 
 و مش بغلط فى  احد مش بسمح لحد يغلط 
 مع ذلك خلاص لا هشترك فى مشاركات ولاهرد على حد تانى ولا هكلم ادخل اقرا الاخبار وخلاص 
  اسفين  ياجماعة ربك يعلم بالقلوب فيها اية  
سلام


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 أغسطس 2013)

Eminem 2 قال:


> *ممكن توضح بعد اذنك
> ياعني ايه الغيره و ايه الحاجات الي بتحذرني منها
> دا بعد اذنك طبعا بس علشان افهم*



الغيره موجوده عند اغلب النساء وتتفاوت حسب الشخصيه لكن في حالتك فهي مؤكده وذلك لاسباب عديده وحسب امثله عديده انا شخصيا شاهد عليها اساسها فرق السن والمشكله ان شعور المراة لن يفارقها لبقاء الاسباب فهي ستبقى تحمل هذا المعتقد بانك تخونها او ستخونها في يوم من الايام 
وتحذيري لك ان تتجنب هذا الموضوع من خلال الابتعاد عن اي امر قد يزيد من هذا الشعور لديها 
ولتنعم بحياة سعيده هانئه بمشيئة الرب


----------



## soul & life (21 أغسطس 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *طيب لية كدة تصدق لو كنت شوفت التوبيك بتاعك دى  صراحة لاكنت قدم اعتذار ولاشى   وطيب لية  تتكلم كدة بس اسلوب مهذب
> ما تعلمنا الاسلوب المهذب علشان نمشى على خطوات سيادتك فى الاسلوب المهذب​*





انت ازاى بتتكلم كده ؟؟؟؟ اعمل احترام للسن  دا لو انت مش قادر تعرف وتميز مين الشخصية اللى بتتكلم معاها .. وعلفكرة استاذنا صوت صارخ بالفعل ممكن من خلال خبرته وسنه يعلمك انت وعشرة زيك ازاى يكون اسلوبك مهذب
وبعدين علفكرة انت عامل نفسك ظابط علينا ليه دى تانى مرة تدخل تكتب مشاركة مش لطيفة وتنتقد المواضيع باسلوب سخيف واسلوب غير مهذب بالمرة مش الطريقة دى اللى هتخليك محبوب ومعروف فى المنتدى نصيحة ليك غير اسلوبك ونفسيتك شوية


----------



## Eminem 2 (21 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الغيره موجوده عند اغلب النساء وتتفاوت حسب الشخصيه لكن في حالتك فهي مؤكده وذلك لاسباب عديده وحسب امثله عديده انا شخصيا شاهد عليها اساسها فرق السن والمشكله ان شعور المراة لن يفارقها لبقاء الاسباب فهي ستبقى تحمل هذا المعتقد بانك تخونها او ستخونها في يوم من الايام
> وتحذيري لك ان تتجنب هذا الموضوع من خلال الابتعاد عن اي امر قد يزيد من هذا الشعور لديها
> ولتنعم بحياة سعيده هانئه بمشيئة الرب


*متشكر جداا ليك*


----------



## Eminem 2 (21 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> انت ازاى بتتكلم كده ؟؟؟؟ اعمل احترام للسن  دا لو انت مش قادر تعرف وتميز مين الشخصية اللى بتتكلم معاها .. وعلفكرة استاذنا صوت صارخ بالفعل ممكن من خلال خبرته وسنه يعلمك انت وعشرة زيك ازاى يكون اسلوبك مهذب
> وبعدين علفكرة انت عامل نفسك ظابط علينا ليه دى تانى مرة تدخل تكتب مشاركة مش لطيفة وتنتقد المواضيع باسلوب سخيف واسلوب غير مهذب بالمرة مش الطريقة دى اللى هتخليك محبوب ومعروف فى المنتدى نصيحة ليك غير اسلوبك ونفسيتك شوية


*انا فعلا مش عارف هو ازاي بيتكلم كدا في المنتدي ومش عامل احترام للسن 
انا من 2011 وانا في المنتدي دا اول مره اشوف حد بيعمل كدا او بيتعامل بلطريقه دي 
يا استاذ انت مش عجبك الموضوع متتكلمش فيه او متردش اصلا في و لا تشارك في مش تخش وتتكلم بلطريقه دي وتتكلم بلاسلوب دا مع شخص اكبر منك في السن ومثل اعلي لناس  كتير في المنتدي هنا و انا برضو هبداء اخدو مثل اعلي ليا *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أغسطس 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> الغريزة ليس له سن ولكن السن بياثر علي الجنس طبيعه تكوين الانسان
> 
> ولا تنسي ان حضرتك قولتي في موضوع سابق ان اكثر مشاكل الزواج هو الجنس



*لأ كدة تبقى إنت مش فاهمنى

مشاكل الزواج أغلبها الجنس _________________ نعم و بالتأكيد 

لكن  أنا كنت بأرد على أستاذ صوت لما قال : 
*


صوت صارخ قال:


> *غالبا ما تحدث مشاكل عندما تكون الزوجة اكبر من الزوج لسببين
> 1- غالبا ما ستشعر الزوجة انها لا ترضى الزوج جنسيا ..... لذا يكون لديها شكوك فى كل تصرفاته
> 2- فى خريف العمر يكون للزوج قدرات جنسية لا تتوافق مع قدرات الزوجة عند بلوغها سن اليأس .... وهنا تحدث مشاكل*



*هنا هو بيتكلم عن خريف العمر و قدرات الزوجة الجنسية 

و هى الحقيقة فى الأصل مش قدرات لأ 

هى رغبات 

فيه فرق كبيييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا

هنتكلم بصفة عامة 

الهرمونات عند الست هتتغير تماما بعد سن اليأس (اللى هو ممكن يبدأ من ال 50 مثلا )

و بالتالى ممكن تأثر على رغباتها الجنسية و ممكن يأثر على المود العام بتاعها : يعنى ممكن يكون دمها تقيل حبتين هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هيبقى هو 48 سنة ___________ هو لسة شباب 

فيه أده لسة ما تزوجوش ___________هههههههههههههههه

طيب هو السؤال : هل رغباتها هتأثر على قدراتها ؟؟؟؟

الحقيقة لأ :smil15:

و بالتالى الحياه هتستمر و هتبقى زى الفل

_____________________

النقطة التانية 

هى إن المشاركة تكلمت عن الشعور بعدم إرضاء الزوج 

يا سيدى ما تحس اللى تحسه _____________ هو ماله :smil15:

ثم إن هذا الشعور فى حد ذاته كويس ليهم هما الاتنين

لأنها هتبذل أقصى مجهود لإرضائه:fun_lol:

و بالتالى الحياه هتستمر و هتبقى زى الفل 

*

:love45:


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> انت ازاى بتتكلم كده ؟؟؟؟
> * بهدوؤ  يااستاذة  ​*
> اعمل احترام للسن  دا لو انت مش قادر تعرف وتميز مين الشخصية اللى بتتكلم معاها .
> 
> ...


 وشكرا ليكى


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> انت ازاى بتتكلم كده ؟؟؟؟
> * بهدوؤ  يااستاذة  ​*
> اعمل احترام للسن  دا لو انت مش قادر تعرف وتميز مين الشخصية اللى بتتكلم معاها .
> 
> ...


 وشكرا ليكى


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 أغسطس 2013)

Eminem 2 قال:


> *انا فعلا مش عارف هو ازاي بيتكلم كدا في المنتدي ومش عامل احترام للسن
> انا من 2011 وانا في المنتدي دا اول مره اشوف حد بيعمل كدا او بيتعامل بلطريقه دي
> يا استاذ انت مش عجبك الموضوع متتكلمش فيه او متردش اصلا في و لا تشارك في مش تخش وتتكلم بلطريقه دي وتتكلم بلاسلوب دا مع شخص اكبر منك في السن ومثل اعلي لناس  كتير في المنتدي هنا و انا برضو هبداء اخدو مثل اعلي ليا *



*اقبح انواع النباتات النبات المتسلق  لانة يتسلق من اجل نفسه . يحب  نفسه حتى لو قتل النبات الاخر من اجل نفسه فقط 
*​


----------



## Eminem 2 (21 أغسطس 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *اقبح انواع النباتات النبات المتسلق  لانة يتسلق من اجل نفسه . يحب  نفسه حتى لو قتل النبات الاخر من اجل منه فقط
> *​


*قصد حضرتك ايه يا يوليوس*


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 أغسطس 2013)

* ملاحظة اخيرة الناس شايفة الكلام وهتقدر تقيم مين  الغلطان ومين كان قاصد الخير للناس ولا متسلق ولاطالب شى غير خوف على الاخوات فقط بالمنتدى بواجب المحبة حسب اعتقاد شخصى   سلام رب المجد معاكم جمعيا وشكرا ليكم جميعا والرب يعوض تعبكم سلام لكم ​*


----------



## Eminem 2 (21 أغسطس 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ملاحظة اخيرة الناس شايفة الكلام وهتقدر تقيم مين  الغلطان ومين كان قاصد الخير للناس ولا متسلق ولاطالب شى غير خوف على الاخوات فقط بالمنتدى بواجب المحبة حسب اعتقاد شخص
> سلام رب المجد معاكم جمعيا وشكرا ليكم جميعا والرب يعوض تعبكم سلام لكم ​*


* احنا الي ضايقنا او الي ضايقني انا شخصيا طريقت ردك علي راجل اكبر منك سنا وانا علي فكره عجبني ردك جداا و كنت هشكرك عليه بس بعد ما شوفت طريقتك مع الناس فا اضيقت جداا بس علي العموم شكرا ليك و كل الي كنا بنوصلهولك ان طريقتك في الكلام كل تكون كويسا هتلاقي استجابه اكتر من الناس و هتزيد في نظرهم جدا و علي العموم شكرا لك و ربنا يكون معاك*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 أغسطس 2013)

*انا اسفة اتي هحط مشاركة بعيدة عن الموضوع 
بس انا شايفة ان الموضوع كان بين يوليوس و بين استاذ صوت صارخ 
المحبة اللي المفروض تكون موجودة ماتخليناش ننتقد شخص باالطريقة دي 
و اعتقد ان هو وضح قصده 
و قال انه كان خوف و بس على الاعضاء 
ياريت الانتقاد او حتى الرفض لبعض المشاركات يكون باسلوب فيه محبة اكتر من كدة شوية 
سامحوني على مشاركتي 
بس هرجع افكركم بكلام كتابنا المقدس

 ان كنت اتكلم بالسنة الناس والملائكة ولكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن او صنجا يرن. 2 وان كانت لي نبوة واعلم جميع الاسرار وكل علم وان كان لي كل الايمان حتى انقل الجبال ولكن ليس لي محبة فلست شيئا. 3 وان اطعمت كل اموالي وان سلمت جسدي حتى احترق ولكن ليس لي محبة فلا انتفع شيئا. 4 المحبة تتانى وترفق.المحبة لا تحسد.المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ 5 ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء 6 ولا تفرح بالاثم بل تفرح بالحق 7 وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء. 8 المحبة لا تسقط ابدا

اسفة و انا مش بوجه مشاركتي لأي حد
 انا بس بفكركم بالكلام ده 

ربنا يبارككم كلكم 
و يفرح قلوبكم و يحافظ عليكم ​*


----------



## Eminem 2 (22 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *انا اسفة اتي هحط مشاركة بعيدة عن الموضوع
> بس انا شايفة ان الموضوع كان بين يوليوس و بين استاذ صوت صارخ
> المحبة اللي المفروض تكون موجودة ماتخليناش ننتقد شخص باالطريقة دي
> و اعتقد ان هو وضح قصده
> ...


* ردك رائع يا موكي ربنا يحفظك *


----------



## Eminem 2 (22 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*لو هتعرف تحتويها وتقدر تصونها وتحافظ عليها وتعيشها عيشة على الاقل فنفس عيشة اهلها *_
> _*يبقى توكل ومتنساش تعزمنى على الفر *_
> _*:new8:*_​


*اولا شكرا علي ردك 
تانيا انا هعيشها عيشة احين من العيشة الي مع اهلها 
وبلنسبل موضوع العزومه هبقي افكر في الموضوع
هههه اكيد طبعا حضضرتك اول المعزيم*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

انا اسفة انى هدخل فى الحوار ياجماعة
هو عشان انا ابقى بقول الحق
هو يوليوس غلط الاول لما قال ياواد يامؤمن ومش راعى فرق السن الكبير بينه وبين استاذ صوت صارخ
بس انا شوفت الاعتذار اللى قدمه يوليوس الى استاذ صوت صارخ وكمان قال انا بعتله ع الخاص وكلمته
واكيد بابا صارخ قلبه طيب انا مش اتعاملت معاه بس حاسة ان قلبه طيب وكبير ويسيع كل الناس
ومن وجهة نظرى الصغيرة ان عشان كدة بابا صارخ مدخلش التوبيك تانى ومش علق على الكلام
ومن رايى اللى بطلب من الكل بس انه يحترمه ماكنش ليها لازمة نعمل كل دا
خناقة بسيطة جدا وحصلت بينى يوليوس وبابا صارخ ماكنش ليها لازمة الكل يدخل كدة
ولية نغلط فى اخونا يوليوس ونقول ياماما نيفان انه عامل نفسه ظابط علينا
على فكرة انا مش بدافع عن حد ولا بقف فى صف حد معين
انا بقول رايى المتواضع واللى بتمنى الكل يقبله منى من غير زعل
وعلى فكرة بابا صارخ طيب اوى اوى اوى
ويوليوس اطيب من الطيبة
وياريتك يايوليوس تكون بتتدخل زائر وتشوف المشاركة دى
ياريتك بجد مش تمشى وتسبينا
وانا متاكدة ان بابا صارخ عمره ماهيطردك ولا يزعل منك
بعد ماانت صالحته
عارف لية ؟
عشان انت ابنه الصغير
والاب لما ابنه بيغلط بيعاقبه بس مش بيطرده من بيته

سلام المسيح معاكم كلكم​


----------



## Eminem 2 (22 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا اسفة انى هدخل فى الحوار ياجماعة
> هو عشان انا ابقى بقول الحق
> هو يوليوس غلط الاول لما قال ياواد يامؤمن ومش راعى فرق السن الكبير بينه وبين استاذ صوت صارخ
> بس انا شوفت الاعتذار اللى قدمه يوليوس الى استاذ صوت صارخ وكمان قال انا بعتله ع الخاص وكلمته
> ...


* كلامك جميل يا لارا بس احنا مكناش بنعتبه احنا كنا بننصحو مش اكتر *


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2013)

*اولا اسفة جدا لصاحب الموضوع لانه فى مشاركات كتير متخصش الموضوع مضطرين اننا نكتبها بسبب الموقف اللى فرض نفسه علينا واسفة انى هكتب مشاركة كمان لكن لازم اكتبها توضيح وتعليق على كلام الاخ يوليوس ولارا وموكى*

*اولا يا يوليوس انت اول مشاركة ليك كانت انتقاد للمشاركات اللى قبلك وزى متكون داخل تعلق على المشاركات اللى قبلك مش تقول رايك فى السؤال المطروح غريب وبصراحة محبتش اعقب على كلامك لانه دا شىء مش من اختصاصى بالرغم ان الكلام فيه انتقاد كبير لمشاركتى السابقة لكلامك لكن محبتش اعلق*
*كمان تانى مشاركة قولت فيها اعتذار لبابا صوت صارخ ودا مجاش من فراغ ده جه بعد غلط وغلط كبير كمان انك تتكلم مع شخصية فى السن ده وبالطريقة دى عيب وعيب جدا كمان *
*بعد كده علقت وكتبت*

*هو انا فى منتدى مسيحى ولا منتدى ابنى اسرتك فى اية ما تقولوا ياصبح ..*​ 


*صبح ايه ومسا ايه وايه الاسلوب دا انت ليه بتتعامل كده وده اسمه ايه بالظبط*​ 

*ولما جه بابا صوت علق على مشاركتك دى ولفت نظرك انه ميصحش انك تتكلم كده*​ 

*ليس من شأنك أن تنتقد مواضيع غيرك ..... وعليك أن تتكلم بأسلوب مهذب *​*

​غلط تانى وردك عليه كان دا ​*​ 

*
طيب لية كدة تصدق لو كنت شوفت التوبيك بتاعك دى صراحة لاكنت قدم اعتذار ولاشى 
وطيب لية تتكلم كدة بس اسلوب مهذب​​​*​


*ما تعلمنا الاسلوب المهذب علشان نمشى على خطوات سيادتك فى الاسلوب المهذب*​ 

*

يعنى انا متجنتش عليك وظلمتك وانت اعتذرت وكان الموضوع خلص وانا سبب المشكلة بتسرعى زى ما الناس معتقدة واللى دخلت كتبت مشاركات ومش عاجبهم اسلوبى ​​*​


*اللى شوفته انك انسان مش محترم شخصية اكبر منك سنا ومش عارف تتعامل مع الاكبر منك سنا ولا حتى اللى فى نفس عمرك انتقادك واسلوب للاخرين بيجى بشكل بشع وغير مقبول*​ 

*واعتذارك اللى قدمته لبابا صوت كان مجرد اعتذار شكلى كلام على ورق وبمجرد منتقد اسلوبك وتعليقك اللى مش فى محله رجعت غلط تانى وبشكل ابشع منتظر ايه بقا نشوف اسلوبك دا ومحدش يقولك انك غلط واسلوبك غير متحضر يمكن كتير يسكت ويقول محبة واخوة ماشى محبة لكن فى شخصية لها تقدير واحترام اتهانت مرتين يمكن محبش يعلق ويمكن يكون مسامح بالفعل والموقف لا يعنيله ودا من كرم اخلاقه وخبرته الطويلة فى الحياة يعرف يتكلم مع مين ويسكت امتا*​ 

*علفكرة الانسان اللى طول الوقت بيدعى انه متعلم كل شىء ولا ينقصه شىء دا بيكون ينقصه كل شىء *​ 

*وعموما يا سيدى انا ليا الشرف انى اتعلم من استاذ صوت صارخ واتعلم منك انت كمان مش عيب *​ 

*علفكرة ميرسى على نصيحتك وبقبل النصايح انا مش هقولك لا وقريت اعتذارك وبعده كمان قريت كلامك اللى هو كان فيه غلط ابشع من اللى قبله يعنى مش زى مبتقول انى بشوف حاجات واسيب حاجات*​ 


*لارا حبيبتى معرفش *​ 

*دخولك فى الحوار بالشكل دا كان بناء على ايه بدافعى عن مين؟؟ انتى قريتى مشاركاته قريتى اسلوبه مع استاذ صوت صارخ عرفتى انه غلط مره وقدم اعتذار ولما غلط تانى وبابا صوت بينتقده وبيلفت نظره غلط مره تانى وبشكل ابشع*​ 

*وحكاية انى ذكرت انه عامل ظابط انا مبفتريش عليه كزا موضوع واكتر من مشاركة يدخل يحط انتقاد ملوش اى لازمة وباسلوب مش ظريف بالمرة *


*وجود المحبة والود هنا ياموكى مش معناه ان الصغير يغلط فى الكبير وانه ميكونش فى احترام متبادل بينا سواء من الصغير للكبير او كلنا كاعضاء مع بعض *​ 

*وحكاية خوفه على العضوات والكلام اللى قاله كزا مره بسبب سوء اسلوبه دى فانا شخصيا مش مقتنعه بيها لانه اولا هو مش هيكون اشد حرصا علينا من المشرفين اللى اعمارهم من اعمار اباءنا وامهاتنا *​ 

*دى اولا ثانيا الموضوع مقربش من بعيد او قريب عن اى شىء ممكن يختش حياء اى حد وبمجرد التلميح بكده يبقا العيب فى تفكيره هوا وشخصيته هو مش فى اى حاجه تانية*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *لارا حبيبتى معرفش
> دخولك فى الحوار بالشكل دا كان بناء على ايه بدافعى عن مين؟؟ انتى قريتى مشاركاته قريتى اسلوبه مع استاذ صوت صارخ عرفتى انه غلط مره وقدم اعتذار ولما غلط تانى وبابا صوت بينتقده  وبيلفت نظره غلط مره تانى وبشكل ابشع
> وحكاية انى ذكرت انه عامل ظابط انا مبفتريش عليه كزا موضوع واكتر من مشاركة يدخل يحط انتقاد ملوش اى لازمة وباسلوب مش ظريف بالمرة وجود المحبة والود هنا مش معناه ان الصغير يغلط فى الكبير وانه ميكونش فى احترام متبادل بينا سواء من الصغير للكبير او كلنا كاعضاء مع بعض
> وحكاية خوفه على العضوات والكلام اللى قاله  كزا مره بسبب سوء اسلوبه دى فانا شخصيا مش مقتنعه بيها لانه اولا هو مش هيكون اشد حرصا علينا من المشرفين  اللى اعمارهم من اعمار اباءنا وامهاتنا
> ...





ماما نيفان انا بس قولت من الاول انا اسفة انى دخلت فى الحوار
وانا مش بدافع عن حد ولا بقف فى صف حد ضد حد
انا بس قولت اننا حتى لو ماكناش حابين الشخصية اللى قدامنا ماكنش جرحنها كدة على العام قدام الناس
انا دا اللى انا قولته ياماما
دا يوليوس طيب وكويس بس هو مشكلته بس انه بيخاف زيادة عن اللزوم ومش بيعمل حركتين ولا حاجة
صدقينى انا اللى بتعامل معاه ياماما
بصى انا الاول قولت يمكن يوليوس ميعرفش سن بابا صارخ
بس قولت يالارا بلاش تبررى اكيد دخل البروفايل بتاعه وشاف
انا معرفش لية يايوليوس اتكلم كدة ياماما
بس انا حبيت اقول بس امبارح انه هو انسان شخصيته كويسة ومحبوب
ولما دخلت قولت لية ياجماعة ندخل فى الموضوع وهو اصلا بين  بابا صوت صارخ ويوليوس
انا دا اللى انا قولته 
وحقك عليا ياماما لو ضايقتك 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2013)

*الأبن يوليوس ارسل لى رساله خاصة بيعتذر فيها عن ما بدر منه ..... وبكده الموضوع انتهى .... اشكر كافة من شارك فى الموضوع ولنتوقف عن العتاب ..... فالمحبة تحتمل كل شيئ *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> كنت لسه هاسالها واقولها متاكدة انها 43 مش 27 مثلا


انت وواثقه مش مصدقيني:closedeye

متاكده وكمان عندها بنت عمرها 13 وكانت متزوجه عشر سنين من قبله يعني ماكانتش بنت
شفتو بأه الحلاوه دي عقل متنور مش زي غيره بيتكلم عن نصرة المراه وحقوقها ونفس الوقت رفض ان مراتو تبقى اكبر منو


----------

